# Stereo help...speakers wont play music!



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got a mitzu 500w amp and two 6.5 marine polks. Im building a split tube with 6" pvc. I hooked my power and remote wire to the + on the cig/ac dc plug, and the - to the negative as well. I hooked up my speaker wire and my rca plugs. turned on the iphone and nothing plays. I swapped the speaker wires and still nothing. Does anyone know what could be wrong?:thinking:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

when i hooked up my amp for my split tubes, i had three terminals on the amp. one was the power, one was the antena, and the other was the ground. i was using a 12V plug to plug into the accesory plug and put the positive to the power and the negative to the ground. hooked up the specakers and had the same issue. nothing was playing and had NO power to the amp. so i did some researching and found out that the only way to have power on the amp was the antena terminal have to have 12V on it. so i redid the wiring and put the positive from the plug to the antena and the negative to the ground terminal. then i ran a seperate wire straight from the battery of the ATV to the power terminal. plugged it in and it worked. had power and was playing music.

hope that might help, thats what happend with mine though.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Any aftermarket amplifier has 3 terminals. There is 12v+, 12v-, and remote turn on. On an atv application, if you are using your aux (cigarette) plug, just put a jumper between 12v+ and remote. When you want the amp off, you have to unplug it. If you want your tunes hardwired in, then run a wire direct from your battery + to 12v+ on the amp, battery - to 12v-, and run your remote terminal to a wire that is only hot when the key is on. 

It sounds like you have the power side wired good. Try turning up your gain knob untill you get sound. Now where your gain is concerned, you don't want to just turn it up all the way. Turn the volume of your I-Phone up to 3/4 and turn up the gain knob untill the music starts sounding like crap, then back it down just to where it sounds nice and clear again. If this doesn't help you, pm me and I will give you more ideas.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wired the remote to the + on the acc plug and ran the + power to the batt. and still nothing....amp lights up but no music...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Is the mute button on? Just throwing that out there.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

what about the knob on the amp is it turned up.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you get my P.M. and try the gain knob on the amp. I am about to send you another PM.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

guys....figured it out. All it was is a bad rca jack.


----------

